# 107 day blue bill season



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well herd that they might let us have a full 107 day season on blue bill with a 7 bird limit on them


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Excuse my innocence, but what is considered a "blue bill"? Its only going to be my second waterfowl season this year, I'm kind of new haha.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think that will happen. A blue bill is also known as a scaup


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm more curious what will happen with the pintail limit.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

pintail limit will stay at 2


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm more curious what will happen with the pintail limit.


Please tell me more about these Pintails that you speak of.

DiverFreak


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well herd that they might let us have a full 107 day season on blue bill with a 7 bird limit on them


I dont see that happening at all.



Fowlmouth said:


> I'm more curious what will happen with the pintail limit.


You can most likely count on having one pintail limit this year. with them not doing good in the breeding.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

richard rouleau said:


> well herd that they might let us have a full 107 day season on blue bill with a 7 bird limit on them


I have been looking for the pacific flyway council recommendations but haven't been able to find anything yet. Have they released their recommendations?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> You can most likely count on having one pintail limit this year. with them not doing good in the breeding.


I'd sure hate to see a 1 pintail limit this year. I see more and more of them every year so I think that bag limits have been working.
I remember reading in the recent breeding survey that they believe the pintails overflew the prairie region up to the boreal forest due to poor habitat conditions. I sure hope that's true.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > You can most likely count on having one pintail limit this year. with them not doing good in the breeding.
> ...


Im there with you.I hate seeing only one pintail limit.Im hoping im wrong with it. but that what im saying going to happen. then if im wrong then I will be happy.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

travis madden said:


> I don't think that will happen. A blue bill is also known as a scaup


Not to be the forum "Nazi"... But I think you have it backwards... The Scaup are also known as a Blue Bill. Sorry to bust all technical on ya. Bird ID is very important to me (and the DWR), and if the guy is new to waterfowl, I'd hate for him to run in to a C.O. and call it a bluebill.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more curious what will happen with the pintail limit.
> ...


Pintails going from a 2 bird limit to a single bird limit.
Pintail numbers are down this year. That's all.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> travis madden said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that will happen. A blue bill is also known as a scaup
> ...


 -Ov- :rotfl: :_O=:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> travis madden said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that will happen. A blue bill is also known as a scaup
> ...


He asked what a blue bill was it is a scaup. He didn't ask what a scaup was called.
I am glad to see that you take your bird identification seriously. More hunters should follow your example.


----------



## duckkiller31 (May 25, 2012)

does anybody have a scaulp picture? so i know what your talking about


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

duckkiller31 said:


> does anybody have a scaulp picture? so i know what your talking about


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I am just reading through the RAC recomendations and as of right now it looks like an increase to a 7 scaup limit.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is the email I just received today. it is from the Pac Flyway rep from Oregon.

----- Forwarded Message -----

Sent: Monday, July 23, 2012 3:27 PM
Subject: Goose hunting input and duck bag limit information

More input on goose season structures in the permit goose zone is needed. 
Since it reopened to fall/winter goose hunting during 2007, Tillamook County has been treated differently in regard to open hunt days, season structure and bag limits than all other counties in the permit goose zone. The reason we took a conservative stance in Tillamook County was to keep the potential for harvest of Semidi Island Aleutian and dusky Canada geese at a minimum. Check station monitoring has confirmed these populations of geese are rarely, if ever, part of the check station record in Tillamook County, despite both being present in fair numbers in local areas. Although bag limits were standardized across the permit zone last season the open days and season structure in Tillamook County still differ from that of the balance of the permit zone. Therefore, to reduce regulation complexity we are proposing to align the open hunt days and season structure in Tillamook County with the balance of the permit zone this season. Under this proposal hunting would occur 5-days per week during 3 distinct hunt periods. Your thoughts? 
Also, FYI, duck seasons will once again be liberal, similar dates to last year. Bag limits for mallards unchanged, 2 pintails, 1 canvasback for the entire season, with the biggest change being 7 scaup daily for the entire duck season.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm curious... How in the hell would you successfully monitor a "1 canvasback for the entire season" limit? Obviously you'd be putting a LOT of trust in the hunter. But unfortunately as we've all seen & heard, this isn't always the best method.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I'm curious... How in the hell would you successfully monitor a "1 canvasback for the entire season" limit? Obviously you'd be putting a LOT of trust in the hunter. But unfortunately as we've all seen & heard, this isn't always the best method.


they are saying you can kill one canvasback each time out and you can hunt them the whole season.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I'm curious... How in the hell would you successfully monitor a "1 canvasback for the entire season" limit? Obviously you'd be putting a LOT of trust in the hunter. But unfortunately as we've all seen & heard, this isn't always the best method.


It's one a day and I suppose if it was one a year, you could do it like WA state does on harlequin.....


----------



## ElwoodUT (Jul 27, 2012)

In the news section it says that the only change is going to be that scaup will be open all season with a 7 bird limit. I doesnt say anything about pintails. I really hope they keep it at two. They are my favorite birds once they are full plume.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.waterfowler.com/inportal/ind ... 5-1-1-1-1-

Looks like Pintail counts are down, but it could be that most flew farther north to boreal forest. Overall though all counts are up so I doubt we will be seeing a reduction in any limits this year.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

For those who are interested, the RAC meetings to discuss proposals for the 2012-2013 Waterfowl season start tomorrow night in Beaver.

For all meeting times and locations, see page 1 of the proposal packet. (Pages 3-9 might be of the most interest to waterfowl hunters.)

The Wildlife Board will vote on these proposals at its meeting on August 16.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

the rac meeting down here in the southern part of the state is a joke


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

two pins for all!!! also nice to see the division recommend to keep the causeway open to hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> the rac meeting down here in the southern part of the state is a joke


All of them are. really. But we go to fight for what we want.so we dont get walked all over.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hotspot said:


> two pins for all!!! also nice to see the division recommend to keep the causeway open to hunting.


It was just not the dwr fighting to keep that open to hunting. There was the utah mud motor ASSOCIATION,utah air boat ASSOCIATION, Utah waterfowl ASSOCIATION and may other was fighting to keep it open. If im right also UWC had a couple people in it as well.My also understanding was some of the DWR guys did not want to fight for it.So make sure you tell this groups and there member thanks for what they do to fight for our sport we love so much.


----------

